# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [RESOLVED] VB6: DxIce Engine 2D and Iso Games with DirectX9 [source]

## DracullSoft

Finally it's now possible to *make commercial quality games* with *VB6 and DirectX9c* 


    Ice2D Game Engine is a royalty free game/sprite engine for 2D/IsoMetric and simpler 3D cut scenes.

    Refer to http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...or-Net-and-VB6

----------


## WarrenW

Thanks for sharing this with us!  Is there any support for multiplayers? I'm always looking at new game engines available for VB6.  I'm looking for one with networking and multiplayers.

If it is, how many can it support?

Thanks

Warren

----------


## DracullSoft

Hey Warren

Thanks for checking it out.

"MMO features?"
No, DxIce does not have any network sub system.

Anders 'Sion' Nissen made an addition to Andrew Dabooda Turbo which might be the first part of a MMO if you are looking for a MMO with Isometric features it might not be too difficult to use Sion's network class with DxIce.

other engine alternatives could also be Spodi's vbGORE
http://www.gamedev.net/community/for...opic_id=447814

----------


## mozaiktm

> Finally it's now possible to *make commercial quality games* with *VB6 and DirectX9c* that runs on all windows platforms including Vista (32bit)
> 
> *DxIce Engine* is a free 2D & Isometric game engine using DirectX 9c designed for use with visual basic 6 ( and other activeX compatible programming languages)
> 
> Visit http://gamedev.digiapp.com
> Download the Free SDK for DxIce Game Engine in the Forum. Several VB6 sample projects included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very interested in it. but the website no longer exists.
Can you give me a link for that?

because I am now trying to make a game with VB6 using DirectX 9

----------


## Jacob Roman

You might as well move on from VB6 for game programming. DirectX9 isn't even compatible with VB6, just up to DirectX8, and the last post is over 8 years old! Getting any VB6 app to work with later operating systems is a complete mess and a hassle since Microsoft dropped support for it many years ago. Try getting a VB6 program to work with Windows 8 or 10. Also if you jump to VB.Net or C#, Microsoft stopped support for DirectX since it only goes upto DirectX9, and there are no plans for later versions to be supported. C++ on the other hand supports all DirectX versions upto DirectX12, including the shader language. So if you want to really make a good game with incredible speed, then C++ would be the best choice. It really isn't that hard to pick up on, and by the time you get your window up and included the right libraries and headers, then it would be no different than if you were to code it in VB. Just that the results would be far superior. As for making an isometric game, it shouldn't be too difficult to create on your own since the isometric map is techincally one large array. The textures in a texture list would be numbered and mapped onto the array, and drawn on screen using a couple for loops cycling through the array. But only draw what you see  :Wink: 

Also you have to note that we live in a world of smartphones and tablets. So if you wanna make games for them, download Android Studio, as well as install the JDK. OpenGL es 2.0 is built into it so you can make OpenGL games right away. Which is what I'm doing now. Might make a tutorial to get people into this, cause its a lot of fun  :big yellow:

----------


## The trick

Direct3D9 for Visual Basic 6, DirectSound for Visual Basic 6.

----------


## DracullSoft

see instead "Free 2D/2.5D Game Engine for .Net and VB6 "  http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...or-Net-and-VB6

----------

